
Blockhead: Side-facing plug for Apple chargers - wyclif
https://tenonedesign.com/blockhead.php
======
molecule
Also should significantly reduce the moment of inertia of the charger hanging
on the wall, so that gravity doesn't pull the charger out of the socket.

~~~
yincrash
It will also significantly increase the torque on the pins and if it is
kicked, could damage the socket or adapter irreparably.

------
joncp
Here ya go: [http://amzn.com/B0141KJBEK](http://amzn.com/B0141KJBEK)

Half the price and it's a multitasker.

------
delinka
These Apple power supplies come with a cord to replace the little block. Swap,
done. No odd hanging mass from the wall; I get to choose where the brick lies.

Perhaps this Blockhead is a convenience item, but not at $20. Not even at $35
for two.

------
chepuha
[http://dl1.joxi.net/drive/0013/1215/898239/160312/1c4f03127b...](http://dl1.joxi.net/drive/0013/1215/898239/160312/1c4f03127b.jpg)

------
LeonM
Only 19.95 ex shipping for a little plastic block! How cheap! I can't wait for
them to release the improved Blockhead-S this fall, which will be so much
better!

------
exabrial
$20? Seriously? This could be produced for less than a nickel

------
ctz
Personally I just bought a figure 8 cable for a pound.

------
sotojuan
This is actually pretty cool—just not at that price.

